# What countries produces the best beans?



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi I'm interested to find out the coffee lovers general country they prefer so I can add them onto my websites collection, so far I have found 3 which I love, Colombian, Costa Rican and Peruvian.

I'm interested in purchasing maybe some green Kenyan peaberry, has anyone tryed it? Maybe even recommend any others?

I know there are so many different beans and regions but I'm just looking for a positive direction to go towards


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

The best exercise I can think of is to go to the Coffee Review site and look at their top rated coffees. Link here:

http://www.coffeereview.com/highest-rated-coffees/

Kenya, Ethiopia and Panama get a lot of mentions.

How do you normally drink your coffee - espresso, with milk or what?


----------



## Redemption (Jul 7, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hi I'm interested to find out the coffee lovers general country they prefer so I can add them onto my websites collection, so far I have found 3 which I love, Colombian, Costa Rican and Peruvian.
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing maybe some green Kenyan peaberry, has anyone tryed it? Maybe even recommend any others?
> 
> I know there are so many different beans and regions but I'm just looking for a positive direction to go towards


A really good next step for you would be some African coffee, particularly something that has flavours away from your current range's tasting notes and expands your options.

A Rwandan Red Bourbon for example could really be a gem in your range.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Redemption,

I sent you a PM several weeks ago acting as an unpaid introducer to people that import personally (airfreight) from Ethiopia. They were looking for a contract roaster and would have also supplied additional GR1 and Gr2 Yirga Cheffe. It may have come to nothing, but I immediately thought of you and your project as being ideal candidates as a customer and contract roaster. And the coffee is very good and competitively priced.

I also mailed you via your website.

Replies there were none.

The importer is now looking at roasting in Ethiopia and then importing. There has to be a case, because they will not suffer the loss of importing the roasting loss.

Recomendations...

The new crop of Kenyan coffees will be here in the next few weeks....

Etheopians are always great as well....

And at a different angle, as I pound the keyboard, I am enjoying a Papua New Guinea (new crop) from https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/papua-new-guinea-a-x-korofeigu-coop

which I think is really rather special.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

I do love the idea of an African bean next, Rwanda sounds delicious! I will see if I can get some and do some tests.

thanks for your order btw, I will have them roasted and sent to you today! and would love to know your honest feedback on them.

Mr Beans Coffee uk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Redemption


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

filthynines said:


> @Redemption


Leave em alone man.... If they don't wanna chat to the guy so what.


----------



## Redemption (Jul 7, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> I do love the idea of an African bean next, Rwanda sounds delicious! I will see if I can get some and do some tests.
> 
> thanks for your order btw, I will have them roasted and sent to you today! and would love to know your honest feedback on them.
> 
> Mr Beans Coffee uk


Ah no worries! I'm looking forward to it! We get quite into testing other roasters coffee out and I can PM you the results from it if you like?



Batian said:


> Redemption,
> 
> I sent you a PM several weeks ago acting as an unpaid introducer to people that import personally (airfreight) from Ethiopia. They were looking for a contract roaster and would have also supplied additional GR1 and Gr2 Yirga Cheffe. It may have come to nothing, but I immediately thought of you and your project as being ideal candidates as a customer and contract roaster. And the coffee is very good and competitively priced.
> 
> ...


Apologies, I actually didn't even see the message. I also am mostly at the roastery (in the prison) and have the office team screen most emails to me, especially regarding selling green beans as I do get endless stream of people approaching me. I'm glad you prompted me, feel bad derailing this thread for this though. I'll reply via PM now.



Mrboots2u said:


> Leave em alone man.... If they don't wanna chat to the guy so what.


Had genuinely just missed the message but appreciate the sentiment. To keep things on topic, @Mrbeanscoffee, selling green is one of the main things people get in touch about and it's important to have proper channels in your business to prevent you getting swamped. One of the tricky balances in running your own business is to not become a consumer rather than a producer, but still keeping your eyes open for truly interesting opportunities.


----------

